# Garage Sale Find - 1976 Schwinn Stingray - How Right Is It?



## speedmaster99

Hi Folks! 

My first post here, so apologies if I'm doing anything against form. 

I just picked this up on the way to work. From the serial number it appears to be a 1976 Chicago Schwinn. 

I have a couple questions (I'll add more pics as I get time). 

1. Fenders: I've seen Stingrays with and without front fenders. Which models had them, and which didn't? I'm pretty sure this one is missing the rear fender. 
2. Red/Yellow: Everything here looks right, but this combination of red frame with yellow guard and forks is unusual?
3. Seat: Is it possible this is the original seat? In other red/yellow combos I've seen, typically there is a yellow seat. 

Sorry for the newbie questions, I'm just really excited!


----------



## Sigh1961

I found one with a similar front fork.


----------



## speedmaster99

Oh Man! The seat is killer!


----------



## Metacortex

What is the frame serial and the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge?


----------



## speedmaster99

Frame Serial is FM521571
Badge Code is 2176 

Which I think makes it a firm built in 76 and assembled on Aug 4th of 76.


----------



## Metacortex

speedmaster99 said:


> Frame Serial is FM521571
> Badge Code is 2176
> 
> Which I think makes it a firm built in 76 and assembled on Aug 4th of 76.




Correctomundo!  Here's the catalog page:





Note that the yellow fork and chainguard may be from other bikes (that color and decal style on the fork didn't appear until '79 http://bikecatalogs.org/SCHWINN/MODELS/Sting-Ray.html


----------



## mcmfw2

FYI.... That's a Stingray junior frame you have there.  The dead giveaway is the curved top bar...


----------



## speedmaster99

So, it looks as though it might be a frankenstein bike?

Would the recommendation be to part it out, or sell as-is?


----------



## chiefyo

I would kill to find any stingray at a garage sale!  Would you be willing to say how much you paid?  I have a '76 stingray that is all original except for grips and tires. It's otherwise in great condition and I paid $150. But that's in The Denver area where they go for a little higher.   You've definately got a mismatch of parts from the original 76 with newer fork and chainguard.   grips are wrong and all '76 models had chrome fenders. And yes it's a Jr frame that does fetch a little less.  you'd probably make more parting it out but that's a hassle!  id probably keep it for parts and use the seat to practice recovering.   Great find at a yard sale nonetheless


----------



## speedmaster99

I actually only paid $40. I figured I couldn't go wrong on it! I'll probably hold on to it, unless someone were to wave a $100 in my face.


----------



## John G04

Wow thats a great deal i paid 450$


----------



## John G04

Got it at trexlertown bicycle show a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Hawthornecrazy




----------



## bob the bike seller

speedmaster99 said:


> Frame Serial is FM521571
> Badge Code is 2176
> 
> Which I think makes it a firm built in 76 and assembled on Aug 4th of 76. View attachment 360587




YOU CAN NEVER BE THAT SPECIFIC...CLOSE..........


----------



## GTs58

bob the bike seller said:


> YOU CAN NEVER BE THAT SPECIFIC...CLOSE..........




Why can't you?

The serial number was stamped in June and the dated head badge numbers pin point the final build on August 4th of 76 as he stated.


----------



## bob the bike seller

GTs58 said:


> Why can't you?
> 
> The serial number was stamped in June and the dated head badge numbers pin point the final build on August 4th of 76 as he stated.



I guess if you think someone was STAMPING headbadges as these were built, on a minute by minute basis, dream away..........production usually doesn't work that way.....just like the frames, they are stamped, and built whenever........


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn was very intentionally accurate on the day-built stamp as the purpose of that stamp was to track production for recalls. They actually began recording the day-built in 1974 but in '74 and '75 it was printed on a sticker that was normally removed by the dealer when the bike was sold. Right after the tracking began in '74 there was a large pedal recall and the production tracking was used to notify dealers which bikes were (or were not) involved. Recall tracking is also why starting in '74 many if not most of the components on the bikes had date stamps as well. The bottom line is that barring some known errors I believe the headbadge stamps are right on to the day of a given bike's production, as long as the badge is original to the bike.


----------



## Schwinn499

bob the bike seller said:


> I guess if you think someone was STAMPING headbadges as these were built, on a minute by minute basis, dream away..........production usually doesn't work that way.....just like the frames, they are stamped, and built whenever........



Minute by minute, no, its a date stamp, not a time stamp. The numbers stamped on frames were serial numbers. The badge numbers were date stamps.

(Yes I know the serial numbers gave a month code, but it was inaccurate as mentioned, hence a new system implemented)


----------



## GTs58

Can anyone imagine a head badge being installed on a minute by minute basis throughout the day? Installing the badge with two little tiny screws after someone spent two seconds stamping the current date on the correct badge? I'll bet a good badge stamper could keep up with 4 head badge installers. Seems like a mass production method to me and it must have been a real boring factory job. I wonder if the badge stamper ever got a cigarette break.


----------



## sfhschwinn

Schwinn is life said:


> Got it at trexlertown bicycle show a couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 372238



Hey! I know that bike. Hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## John G04

Lol really were you the guy to sell it to me really loving the stingray just adjusting the brakes right now


----------

